# Welche Spezialisierung



## grempf (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mein Twink hat sich entschlossen Schmiedekunst hochzuziehen. Jetzt bin ich bei Skill 230 und sollte mich ja bald für eine Spezialisierung entscheiden. Oder muss ich das garnicht mehr?

Und wenn ich mich jetzt immer noch entscheiden muss, was macht dann als Schutzkrieger mehr Sinn, Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmied? Ich habe mal gelesen das Waffenschmiede sich einen BoP Sockel auf beliebige Waffen machen kann während der Rüstungsschmied einen BoP Metasockel auf die Brust bekommt, allerdings sind diese Berufsboni zur Zeit anscheinend noch nicht erreichbar, kommen die noch oder sind sie komplett fallen gelassen worden?

Wenn die Waffen- und Brustsockel nicht mehr kommen würde ich mich für die zum leveln billigere Spezialisierung entscheiden, oder gibt es Items für Level 80, die sich nur mit einer bestimmten Spezialisierung herstellen lassen?


----------



## Bighorn (23. Dezember 2008)

Mit Lich King ist es im Moment egal auf was du dich spezialisierst. Es kommt nichts gescheites nach.

Mein Rat bleib bei Schmied. Als Schutzkrieger bist du auf Level 80 ruckzuck wieder critimmun.
Was dein angelesenes betrifft, da liegst du falsch. 
Auch ohne bestimmte Spezialisierung kannst du dir schon sehr früh in Dalaran zusätzliche Sockel auf Armschinen und Handschuhe machen. 
Diese bleiben dir vorenthalten, einen weiteren Sockel gibts für alle auf den Gürtel.


----------



## lord just (30. Dezember 2008)

naja so stimmt das nicht ganz. blizzard hat schon neue rezepte angekündigt unter anderem epische rüstungen für rüstungsschmiede und epische waffen für waffenschmiede sowie die bereits angesprochenen sockel für brust und waffe (rüstungsschmiede brustsockel und waffenschmied waffensockel).

als schutzkrieger würde ich erstmal weiter schmied bleiben und noch keine spezialisierung machen (die pre quest dazu kann man aber schon machen).


----------



## grempf (1. Januar 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Was dein angelesenes betrifft, da liegst du falsch.
> Auch ohne bestimmte Spezialisierung kannst du dir schon sehr früh in Dalaran zusätzliche Sockel auf Armschinen und Handschuhe machen.



Da hast du mich wohl etwas missverstanden. Die Armschienen- und Handschuhsockel gibt es ja unabhängig von jeder Spezialisierung. Zusätzlich sollen jedoch irgendwann mal ein dritter BoP Sockel kommen, der je nach Spezialisierung entweder ein Metasockel auf die Brust (Rüstungsschmied) oder ein Prismatischer Sockel auf die Waffe (Waffenschmied) sein soll. Aber ob das wirklich noch kommt und wenn ja wann interessiert mich noch.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal auf 400 geskillt ohne mich zu spezialiseren. Das geht mit den vorhandenen Rezepten recht gut.


----------



## Bighorn (12. Januar 2009)

Würde an deiner Stelle fröhlich weiter bis 450 skillen und die Spezalisierung einfach weg lassen.
Sollte dann mit irgend einem Patch etwas dazu kommen das dir zusagt - Rüstung oder Waffen - kannst dich immer noch spezialisieren.


----------



## Reiji_77 (15. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigt, wenn ich den Thread hier kurz missbrauche, aber was passiert, wenn man als Waffenschmied sagt, man möchte diese Kusnt verlernen? Was genau verliert man? Nur die eigens als Waffenschmied erlernbaren Gegenstände, oder gar den gesamten Fortschritt?

Edit:

Vielleicht sollte ich mal erst suchen und dann fragen. Hat sich geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

